# Non-digital cameras



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

An article about how digital cameras have taken over. I for one love film, I'd use my SLR more if developing it's film wasn't so expensive. 14$ for 20 photos or 20$ for 100 sheets of photo paper to print out from a digital camera. That, along with the fact that you can see the photo instantly and delete it it it's no good make it obvious why it's taken over, but it's still sad.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I read somewhere that serious ghost hunters prefer film because digital is so easy to fake.

Can't beat the convenience of digital, as well as the ability it gives you to immediately review a shot (assuming you remember how to do that) and retake it if necessary.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I was a film aficionado myself but all good things must end (except Halloween). I am sure the folks who relied on the horse thought it was sad that cars came along. Technology forges ahead.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I have an old Konica 35mm camera that I prefer to use at times. I know more about adjusting shutter speed on it than I do on my wife's digital. I can get better night shots with my "grandpa cam" than I can with her newfangled apparatus. Still, it's nice to be able to review the picture instantly.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I have an old Konica 35mm camera that I prefer to use at times. I know more about adjusting shutter speed on it than I do on my wife's digital. I can get better night shots with my "grandpa cam" than I can with her newfangled apparatus. Still, it's nice to be able to review the picture instantly.


SLR settings go by different rules now for digital than for film. I understand mine, but since i've never used a digital one I don't have a clue. When I first found my dad's old Nikkorex 35/2 in storage , after I read the manual and got some film for it, I showed it to my cousin who's really into photography and as he was looking at the 1960s camera he kept trying to switch around the settings incorrectly and I kept having to say "No don't change that!" I hadn't known he'd never used an SLR film camera. He has a digital one that was about 8,000$. 



jaege said:


> I was a film aficionado myself but all good things must end (except Halloween). I am sure the folks who relied on the horse thought it was sad that cars came along. Technology forges ahead.


My favorite possesions I own are all older than me, most of them are actually older then my great grandmother(who would be 101 if she were still alive) so *baa humbug* to new technology!  I'm a 23 year old who while I do adore this computer, i much prefer far older forms of entertainment.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Sad as it is I have two Canon Ftb's and two AT1's and eight lens. But like GC said, it just to expensive to buy an process film. Plus if you want to change the image you would have to have a darkroom and the printing equipment. Now they are just old cameras setting in a bag collecting dust.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a very nice Mamiya SLR and a great flash...neither of which I remember how to set.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> I have a very nice Mamiya SLR and a great flash...neither of which I remember how to set.


if you know the name of the camera you can probably find the manual here
free camera instruction library


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OOooo..cool! Thanks!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The only thing I miss about film is the black and white photos. You can create black and white with digital but it doesn't look like the old platinum prints. 

You can get special B&W software but it tends to be expensive like all the other photo processing software. I like digital processing and have photoshop elements but I don't know much about it. I'd like to learn it and SilverEfx or some other B&W software.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> The only thing I miss about film is the black and white photos. You can create black and white with digital but it doesn't look like the old platinum prints.
> 
> You can get special B&W software but it tends to be expensive like all the other photo processing software. I like digital processing and have photoshop elements but I don't know much about it. I'd like to learn it and SilverEfx or some other B&W software.


The only part I prefer about digital is the fact that you can look at them before printing them off. You don't have to develop the bad along with the good.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I good portion of the pics on my website are 35mm. I discovered the photoshoot around 2005. You can see the dramatic change in the composition. Beyond taking a pic using a tripod I love playing around with diffrent colored lights creating shadows. The digital camera I have just cant get those bold colors.

This coming year will be another dramatic change intermixing 35mm shots with some digital Iphone Hipstamatic shots. Its an app that makes the pic look analog or like a polaroid...


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I miss days in the dark room and pushing Tri-X. I've been reading that alot of older lenses can be retro fitted to digital bodies. There are also recreation of classic older lenses that are made for digital SLR. So I'm slowly warming up the idea of droping a wad on something digital.

http://boingboing.net/2010/09/20/century-old-lens-on.html

http://shop.holgadirect.com/collect...oduct_code=Holga_HL_N_Lens_for_Nikon_SLR-49-9


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

randomr8 said:


> I miss days in the dark room and pushing Tri-X. I've been reading that alot of older lenses can be retro fitted to digital bodies. There are also recreation of classic older lenses that are made for digital SLR. So I'm slowly warming up the idea of droping a wad on something digital.
> 
> http://boingboing.net/2010/09/20/century-old-lens-on.html
> 
> http://shop.holgadirect.com/collect...oduct_code=Holga_HL_N_Lens_for_Nikon_SLR-49-9


http://www.cinema5d.com/viewtopic.php?p=133996
I love the look of old photos, You just cant replicate it with the new ones. Those new photos with an old lens look so amazing but at the same time I wonder what needs done to get an old lens onto a new camera. It seems for sure to ruin the antique for use with an antique camera and being the purest I am I couldn't stand to destroy history. I'd rather buy an old camera instead of forcing the lens onto a new one.


----------



## Jbaum (Mar 24, 2011)

When you have your film developed just have them make a CD and no prints. You can then look at shots on the computer and either print them yourself or have them printed. Better than paying for prints you don't like.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Jbaum said:


> When you have your film developed just have them make a CD and no prints. You can then look at shots on the computer and either print them yourself or have them printed. Better than paying for prints you don't like.


True true. I should do that, would indeed be easier and cheaper.


----------

